# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Ε/Γ Ο/Γ ανοιχτού τύπου - οpen type ferries >  Αλκυών [Alkyon, RN Air No.1F, LCT-1012]

## Espresso Venezia

Περί του _AΛΚΥΩΝ_ της Αιδηψού ο λόγος.

Πολλές οι αναφορές για το πλοίο στο φόρουμ, ανάμεσα στις οποίες ποστ του *Nicholas Peppas* *(* _1_, _2_, _3_ *)*, με δημοσιεύσεις - καταχωρήσεις στον τύπο της εποχής (τέλη δεκαετίας '50, αρχές '60), αλλά και με φωτό του πλοίου.




> ...Είναι γύρω στο ΄'70.Το ένα μάλιστα πρέπει να είναι το 1ο καράβι της γραμμής,το ΑΛΚΥΩΝ!!!...
> IMGP0823.JPG





> ...Στο ημερολόγιο του  εκπολιτιστικού συλλόγου Αρκίτσας βρήκα μια ιστορική φώτο.Δεν ξέρω πιό  φέρρυ είναι,πιστεύω ότι θα μάθω.Είναι 2 βοσκοί με φόντο το φέρρυ στο  παλιό λιμάνι της Αρκίτσας.
> IMGP3744.JPGIMGP3746.JPG


Παρ' όλο που οι λιγοστές (αλλά ανεπιβεβαιώτες) πληροφορίες που έχω για το _ΑΛΚΥΩΝ_, συμπίπτουν με αυτές του _Ellinis_, όσον αφορά την ναυπήγηση του πλοίου το _1959_ στο Πέραμα,




> Πρόσφατο απόκτημα από τα μαγαζάκια στο Θησείο, μια   καρτ ποστάλ με το ΑΛΚΥΩΝ, μια παντόφλα ναυπηγημένη στο Πέραμα το 1959,   άγνωστης λοιπής ιστορίας.
> Image1.jpg





> Για το ΑΛΚΥΩΝ υπάρχουν και φωτογραφίες από τη   ναυπήγηση του, αλλά καθώς ήταν τσουχτερές δεν τις πλησίασα...


οφείλω να διατηρήσω κάποιες επιφυλάξεις τις οποίες είχα εκφράσει στο topic _"__ΕΓ/ΟΓ Αιδηψού - Αρκίτσας"_.




> Άρη, στις φωτογραφίες στις οποίες αναφέρεσαι διακρινόταν "πέραν πάσης αμφιβολίας" ότι επρόκειτο για την ναυπήγηση του πλοίου, ή μήπως για την μετασκευή του σε επιβατηγό ??? Ρωτάω διότι οι γραμμές του _ΑΛΚΥΩΝ_ (πρύμα - πλώρα) είναι εμφανέστατα  γραμμές Βρετανικού αποβατικού του τύπου _LCT Mk4_. Εκτός βέβαια και αν  πρόκειται για όντως Ελληνική ναυπήγηση πάνω στα σχέδια (copy - paste)  των Βρετανικών Mk4 (ΝΑΥΠΑΚΤΟΣ, ΡΟΔΟΣ, ΕΥΒΟΙΚΟΣ, κ.α.)


To _ΑΛΚΥΩΝ_  σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία που υπάρχουν, πρέπει να δούλεψε στη γραμμή  Αρκίτσας - Αιδηψού μέχρι τα μέσα περίπου της δεκαετίας '60, ενώ υπάρχει  αναφορά από τον _a.molos_ για πέρασμα του πλοίου και από την γραμμή Αιγίου - Ιτέας - Γαλαξιδίου.




> Αφιερωμένη στο φίλο μας τον Νικόλα που μας στέλνει   καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες απο την άλλη άκρη της γής. Το ferry ΑΛΚΥΩΝ,   που συνέδεε την ΙΤέα με το Αίγιο, ενίοτε και το Γαλαξίδι. Η φωτό απο  την  Γεωγραφία του ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑΚΟΥ, τόμος ΕΛΛΑΣ έκδοση του 1965.
> Itea-Egio.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To  Αλκυων στην Αιδηψο σε καρτποσταλ εποχης

_alkyon.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Φανταστικη και σπανιοτατη καρτ ποσταλ

----------


## Aquaman

Ο κοσμος στην γεφυρα σαν μελισσι ειναι..σιγουρε δεν θα διευκολυνε το εργο των αξιωματικων!

----------


## pantelis2009

Δεν νομίζω να υπήρχαν ........ πολοί αξιωματικοί εκείνη την εποχή. Ένας καπετάνιος και πολλές φορές .....πρακτικός και φύγαμεεεεεεεε. :Fat:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Είτε ένας αξιωματικός είτε πολλοί, είτε πρακτικός καπετάνιος είτε "από σχολή", το γεγονός Παντελή μου είναι ότι ο άνθρωπος που βρισκόταν "στο τιμόνι", πολύ λίγα πράγματα μπορούσε να δει. Και καλά όλο αυτό το πλήθος να βρισκόταν σε εκείνο το σημείο μπροστά από την γέφυρα την ώρα του ταξιδιού. Αλλά στην καρτ ποστάλ βλέπουμε ότι το πλοίο είναι σε φάση προσέγγισης στο λιμάνι, και κάποιος θα έπρεπε τουλάχιστον εκείνη την στιγμή να είχε απομακρύνει τους ταξιδιώτες. Βέβαια....... άλλες εποχές, τι να λέμε.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Αλκυων* μεσα απο τις σελιδες των εφημεριδων της εποχης!

12 Δεκεμβριου 1958... πολυτελεστατον και ταχυπλουν.
19581212 Alkyon.jpg

3 Μαρτιου 1959  απο την *Ελευθερια*.
19590303 Alkyon.jpg

20 Μαρτιου 1959.  Εναρξις δρομολογιων στις 22 Μαρτιου 1959.
19590320 Alkyon.jpg

Το _Αλκυων_.
Alcyon Aedipsos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

3 Ιουλιου 1959
Το *Αλκυων* και το *Κυκνος* μεταφερουν τον κοσμο στην Αιδηψο.
19590703 Alkyon Kyknos.jpgAlkyon.jpg

27 Φεβρουαριου 1960 και 2 Ιουλιου 1960 (απο το _ΒΗΜΑ_)
19600227 Alkyon.jpg19600702 Alcyon Vima.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μια ακόμη φωτο του ΑΛΚΥΩΝ με πολύ "χρώμα εποχής"

alkyon.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Όμορφη φωτό, και ακόμα μία επιβεβαίωση (τρανταχτή μάλιστα) ότι το _ΑΛΚΥΩΝ_ δεν είχε κατασκευαστεί στη χώρα μας, αλλά ήταν πρώην πολεμικό αρματαγωγό (κατά πάσαν πιθανότητα Βρετανικό, τύπου LCT Mk4).

----------


## Ellinis

Για καιρό το ΑΛΚΥΩΝ ξέφευγε από τις αναζητήσεις της αρχικής του ταυτότητας, αλλά όχι πια! Πριν λίγες μέρες βρήκα ότι το πλοίο όταν αγοράστηκε το 1958 έφερε το όνομα "lighter R.N. AIR No.1 F". Πωλητής εμφανίζεται η αγγλική εταιρία του Henry G. Pounds που είχε έδρα στο Portsmouth και αγοραστές ήταν οι ξάδελφοι Μάτσα και η αδελφή του ενός. 
  Οι διαστάσεις του πλοίου αναφέρονται ως 57,2 x 11,63 μέτρα και το κινούσαν δυο diesel μηχανές Paxman 500 ίππων έκαστη.

  Μετά από ανταλλαγή μηνυμάτων στο εξειδικευμένο φόρουμ εδώ, προέκυψε ότι το πλοίο με το παράξενο όνομα ήταν ένα πρώην αποβατικό που είχε μετατραπεί για να μεταφέρει αεροσκάφη μεταξύ ξηράς και αεροπλανοφόρων του βρετανικού στόλου! 
Να δούμε και πως ήταν το πλοίο τότε:

alkyon as RNA No1F.jpg

  Είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1943 στα Stockton Construction στο Thornaby ως το αποβατικό τύπου Mark 4, LCT-1012 και έτσι επιβεβαιώνονται οι σκέψεις που είχε παραθέσει πριν τέσσερις μήνες ο Espresso Venezia. Στη συνέχεια το σκάφος μετατράπηκε αρχικά σε NSE(E) 1012, κατόπιν σε NSC(L) 116, και τελικά σε R.N. AIR 1F. Αναφέρεται επίσης ότι πήρε στο τέλος το όνομα Whimbrel, χρησιμοποιούμενο ως πειραματικό σκάφος, κάτι που δεν επιβεβαιώνεται από τις ελληνικές πηγές.

  Το σκάφος μετασκευάστηκε στο Πέραμα σε Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ανοιχτού τύπου και έτσι ταξίδεψε στη χώρα μας μέχρι το τέλος του 1965 οπότε πουλήθηκε σε αλλοδαπούς.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Απλά υποκλίνομαι.

Αποδεικνύεται, για πολλοστή βέβαια φορά, ότι τίποτα δεν μπορεί να μείνει για πολύ καιρό ανεξιχνίαστο. Πολύ δε περισσότερο μάλιστα από την στιγμή που ο φίλος _Ellinis_ θέσει σε κίνηση τα γρανάζια των μοναδικών "μηχανών αναζήτησης" του.

Θερμώς ευχαριστούμε για τα "αποκαλυπτήρια" του _ΑΛΚΥΩΝ_.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πραγματικα μεγαλο ευρημα ellinis!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Αψογος ο φιλος Ellinis!!!_

----------


## Ellinis

Σας ευχαριστώ, ήταν αποτέλεσμα ομαδικής δουλειάς. Οι απαντήσεις συνήθως κάπου υπάρχουν, όμως χρειάζεται κόπος και χρόνος να βρεθούν και για αυτό χρειάζονται συνεργασίες.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Όμορφη φωτό, και ακόμα μία επιβεβαίωση (τρανταχτή μάλιστα) ότι το _ΑΛΚΥΩΝ_ δεν είχε κατασκευαστεί στη χώρα μας, αλλά ήταν πρώην πολεμικό αρματαγωγό (κατά πάσαν πιθανότητα Βρετανικό, τύπου LCT Mk4).


H απόδοση του LCT στα ελληνικά είναι αποβατικό, αρμάτων εννοείται. Αρματαγωγό είναι το LST.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> H απόδοση του LCT στα ελληνικά είναι αποβατικό, αρμάτων εννοείται. Αρματαγωγό είναι το LST.


Αγαπητέ φίλε θα μου επιτρέψετε πιστεύω να χαρακτηρίσω την παρέμβαση-διόρθωση σας ως περιττή, περιέργως άκαιρη μιας και η συζήτηση τις τελευταίες ώρες αφορούσε την πράγματι εκπληκτική ανακάλυψη του φίλου _Ellinis_, και οπωσδήποτε αρκετά καθυστερημένη μιας και αφορά ποστ που είχα δημοσιεύσει πριν πέντε (ολάκερους) μήνες. 

Περιττή διότι γνωρίζω πολύ καλά την απόδοση του όρου LCT στα Ελληνικά, όπως μπορείτε να διαπιστώσετε πρωτίστως _εδώ_, κατόπιν διαβάζοντας το ποστ που έχει ξεκινήσει το παρόν θέμα, αλλά και σε πολλά ακόμα θέματα στο φόρουμ που αφορούν πλοία αυτού του είδους, μιας και ασχολούμαι με την ιστορία τους τα τελευταία τουλάχιστον χρόνια. Σίγουρα ο όρος "αρματαγωγό" ήταν στιγμιαία λανθασμένη έκφραση μου, κάτι πιστεύω που και σε εσάς μπορεί να συμβεί (ή μήπως όχι ???), αλλά νομίζω ότι αν αρχίσουμε να ...κυνηγάμε με το ντουφέκι τις ανά καιρούς λάθος εκφράσεις που έχουν γραφτεί στο φόρουμ (πολύ δε περισσότερο σε χρόνους παρελθόντες), θα καταλήξουμε να ασχολούμαστε περισσότερο με τα .....ορθογραφοερμηνευτικομεταφραστικά λεξικά παρά με το "αντικείμενο" που πραγματεύεται το nautilia.gr.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αγαπητέ φίλε θα μου επιτρέψετε πιστεύω να χαρακτηρίσω την παρέμβαση-διόρθωση σας ως περιττή, περιέργως άκαιρη μιας και η συζήτηση τις τελευταίες ώρες αφορούσε την πράγματι εκπληκτική ανακάλυψη του φίλου _Ellinis_, και οπωσδήποτε αρκετά καθυστερημένη μιας και αφορά ποστ που είχα δημοσιεύσει πριν πέντε (ολάκερους) μήνες. 
> 
> Περιττή διότι γνωρίζω πολύ καλά την απόδοση του όρου LCT στα Ελληνικά, όπως μπορείτε να διαπιστώσετε πρωτίστως _εδώ_, κατόπιν διαβάζοντας το ποστ που έχει ξεκινήσει το παρόν θέμα, αλλά και σε πολλά ακόμα θέματα στο φόρουμ που αφορούν πλοία αυτού του είδους, μιας και ασχολούμαι με την ιστορία τους τα τελευταία τουλάχιστον χρόνια. Σίγουρα ο όρος "αρματαγωγό" ήταν στιγμιαία λανθασμένη έκφραση μου, κάτι πιστεύω που και σε εσάς μπορεί να συμβεί (ή μήπως όχι ???), αλλά νομίζω ότι αν αρχίσουμε να ...κυνηγάμε με το ντουφέκι τις ανά καιρούς λάθος εκφράσεις που έχουν γραφτεί στο φόρουμ (πολύ δε περισσότερο σε χρόνους παρελθόντες), θα καταλήξουμε να ασχολούμαστε περισσότερο με τα .....ορθογραφοερμηνευτικομεταφραστικά λεξικά παρά με το "αντικείμενο" που πραγματεύεται το nautilia.gr.


Αγαπητέ, η ανακάλυψη του φίλου Ellinis όντως αξίζει συγχαρητηρίων σε ένα θέμα το οποίο παρακολουθώ πρώτον λόγω του ενδιαφέροντός μου γιά τα πολεμικά κ δεύτερον γιά κάποιες από τις παντόφλες που γνώρισα κ εγώ στο παρελθόν. Το ότι εντόπισα κάτι λανθασμένο το οποίο γράφηκε προ καιρού δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν πρέπει να το αναφέρω εντελώς καλοπροαίρετα κ μάλιστα αφού είσαστε ενεργό μέλος.
Πράγματι από τον σύνδεσμο φαίνεται ότι γνωρίζετε την απόδοση του όρου στα Ελληνικά αλλά η χρήση του επιθέτου "πολεμικό" είναι περιττή γιά ευνοήτους λόγους. Στην απόδοση των όρων ασφαλώς δεν θα έκανα λάθος διότι θεωρώ τις γνώσεις μου σε θέματα ΠΝ αρκετά επαρκείς αλλά σε άλλα θέματα μπορεί να μου ξεφύγει κάτι ή να σφάλλω, ουδείς είναι παντογνώστης. Δεν κυνηγώ με το τουφέκι τις λανθασμένες εκφράσεις αλλά εάν πέσουν στην αντίληψή μου με καλή πρόθεση θα τις αναφέρω εφόσον έχουν σχέση με το αντικείμενο του nautilia όπως εδώ οι προαναφερθέντες όροι.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Πράγματι από τον σύνδεσμο φαίνεται ότι γνωρίζετε την απόδοση του όρου στα Ελληνικά αλλά η χρήση του επιθέτου "πολεμικό" είναι περιττή γιά ευνοήτους λόγους.


Αγαπητέ φίλε αν στην αναζήτηση και επισήμανση λανθασμένων εκφράσεων προσθέσουμε τώρα και τις _περιττές_ (σύμφωνα με την κρίση του καθενός), τότε ζήτω που καήκαμε !!!!! Ως πρόχειρο παράδειγμα, αν εγράφετο στο θέμα του SUPERFERRY II κάτι σε _"Το πλοίο αναχώρησε χθες το βράδυ στις 21.00 από το λιμάνι της Ραφήνας"_ κάποιος θα μπορούσε να χαρακτηρίσει ως περιττές τις λέξεις _"πλοίο" - "βράδυ" - "λιμάνι"_ αφού θα αρκούσε η περιγραφή _"Αναχώρησε χθες στις 21.00 από την Ραφήνα"_.

Αν -κατά πολύ περισσότερο- σας ενόχλησε ως περιττή η προσθήκη του επιθέτου "πολεμικό" δίπλα στην λέξη "αποβατικό", τι μπορώ άραγε πια να πω ??? Σταματάω εδώ δια ευνόητους λόγους.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αγαπητέ φίλε αν στην αναζήτηση και επισήμανση λανθασμένων εκφράσεων προσθέσουμε τώρα και τις _περιττές_ (σύμφωνα με την κρίση του καθενός), τότε ζήτω που καήκαμε !!!!! Ως πρόχειρο παράδειγμα, αν εγράφετο στο θέμα του SUPERFERRY II κάτι σε _"Το πλοίο αναχώρησε χθες το βράδυ στις 21.00 από το λιμάνι της Ραφήνας"_ κάποιος θα μπορούσε να χαρακτηρίσει ως περιττές τις λέξεις _"πλοίο" - "βράδυ" - "λιμάνι"_ αφού θα αρκούσε η περιγραφή _"Αναχώρησε χθες στις 21.00 από την Ραφήνα"_.
> 
> Αν -κατά πολύ περισσότερο- σας ενόχλησε ως περιττή η προσθήκη του επιθέτου "πολεμικό" δίπλα στην λέξη "αποβατικό", τι μπορώ άραγε πια να πω ??? Σταματάω εδώ δια ευνόητους λόγους.


Aσφσλώς κ δεν με ενόχλησε  αλλά επισημαίνω την περιττή προσθήκη εφόσον γίνεται συζήτηση σε αντικείμενο κοινού ενδιαφέροντος.Δεν είναι στην κρίση του καθενός αλλά αντικεμενικά ένα αρματαγωγό,ένα αποβατικό δεν μπορεί να είναι εμπορικό.
Γενικά δεν χρειάζεται υπερβολική ευθιξία κ σε αυτή την παρέα θα πρέπει να συζητάμε με προσήνεια.
Κλείνω κ εγώ με την σειρά μου τον διάλογο επί του συγκεκριμένου "προβλήματος".

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μια ακόμη φωτο του ΑΛΚΥΩΝ με πολύ "χρώμα εποχής"
> 
> alkyon.jpg
> πηγή


Και εδω μια ενδιαφερουσα καταχωρηση στην Καθημερινη απο τις 13 Ιουνιου 1961

19610613 PAschalis Alcyon Ka0hm.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Tώρα μας μένει να μάθουμε τι απέγινε το πλοίο μετά την πώληση του. Αναρωτιέμαι αν το έτος πώλησης - 1965 - θα μπορούσε να το κατατάξει στην παρακάτω κατηγορία:



> αν και οπωσδήποτε μεγάλο και άνετο φέρρυ  για την εποχή του τουλάχιστον, έμεινε μόνο λίγα χρόνια στην χώρα μας  λόγω της .....παντοφλοεπέλασης των φίλων μας των Ιταλιάνων. Είναι η  πρώτη από μία σειρά "παντοφλών" που την ακολούθησαν στην Ιταλία τα  αμέσως επόμενα χρόνια από την πώληση της το 1965. Το 1966 οι Ιταλοί  αγόρασαν τα ΑΓΙΟΣ ΣΩΣΤΗΣ (GREEN SALINA) και ΕΝΩΣΙΣ (SETTEBELLO), το 1969  το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΣΩΣΤΗΣ ΙΙ (TOURIST FERRY BOAT TERZO), ενώ ναυπήγησαν στο  Πέραμα το 1968 και 1969 αντίστοιχα τα TOURIST FERRY BOAT PRIMO και  SECONDO.


Αν έχει κάποιος φίλους στην Ιταλία που ασχολούνται με τα ανοιχτά τύπου ας του στείλει μια φωτο του ΑΛΚΥΩΝ να δούμε αν θα προκύψει κάποια πληροφορία.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αγαπητέ _Ellinis_ δεν θα μου φαινόταν καθόλου παράξενο αν το _ΑΛΚΥΩΝ_ είχε πράγματι πουληθεί στην Ιταλία, μιας και όπως έχω γράψει στο ποστ μου που παρέθεσες από το θέμα του _ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΟΣ ΛΕΩΝ - MARINA DI SCILLA_, εκείνη την χρονική περίοδο (μέσα - τέλη δεκαετίας "60), οι Ιταλοί αγόρασαν-κατακεύασαν από-στην χώρα μας αρκετά πλοία ανοικτού τύπου.

Δεν σου κρύβω μάλιστα ότι είχα κάνει αυτήν την σκέψη αρκετό καιρό πριν (μήπως και το _ΑΛΚΥΩΝ_ είχε καταλήξει στην Ιταλία) και είχα αφιερώσει πολύ από τον χρόνο μου αναζητώντας στοιχεία-φωτό στο γνωστό μας _naviearmatori_.

Ας παραθέσω λοιπόν κάτι κατά την γνώμη μου ενδιαφέρον, ελπίζοντας με την δική σου συνδρομή ή άλλων φίλων, να καταστεί ...πολύ περισσότερο ενδιαφέρον. Σε ιστορικό των Ιταλικών εταιρειών _Caronte & Tourist S.p.a._ που έχει δημοσιευτεί παλαιότερα στο _naviearmatori_, όπου και διαβάζουμε πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες πληροφορίες για όλα τα πλοία "μας" που είχαν αγοράσει εκείνη την εποχή οι Ιταλοί, αναφέρεται ανάμεσα στα άλλα, ότι μετά την αγορά και δρομολόγηση τον Ιούνιο του _1965_ του _ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΟΣ ΛΕΩΝ - MARINA DI SCILLA_ στην γραμμή Messina - Regio Callabria και την επιτυχία που είχε αυτή η κίνηση, τον Μάρτιο _1966_ "εντάχθηκε - αγοράστηκε" το παρόμοιου τύπου πλοίο _MAZZARO_.

Το _MAZZARO_ ήταν (ή καλύτερα είναι, αφού υπάρχει ακόμα) σαφέστατα πρώην αποβατικό του γνωστού μας τύπου _LCT Mk4_. Διαθέτει αριθμό _ΙΜΟ 8837215_ (τον οποίον εμφανώς απέκτησε στα τέλη δεκαετίας "80 ή και αργότερα) μέσω του οποίου μαθαίνουμε από τις βάσεις δεδομένων ότι είχε κατασκευαστεί το _1944_ (άγνωστο που), ως πρώην όνομα του αναφέρεται το _LCT4_, έχει διαστάσεις 57.06m x 11.59m, και η σημερινή του χρήση είναι ως Crane Ship.

Εδώ θα πρέπει να διευκρινίσω κάποια πράγματα. Και το _ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΟΣ ΛΕΩΝ - MARINA DI SCILLA_ αλλά και το _MAZZARO_ πουλήθηκαν αρκετά γρήγορα από την Caronte όπως διαβάζουμε στο ιστορικό από το naviearmatori. Το _MARINA DI SCILLA_ το _1971_ και αργότερα μετατράπηκε σε "Stone Carrier Ship", ενώ το _MAZZARO_ το _1972_ _"για να μετατραπεί σε αυτοκινούμενη πλωτή γέφυρα"_ και αργότερα μέχρι και σήμερα σε "Crane Ship" όπως ήδη ανέφερα. Το "ασαφές" όνομα _LCT4_ που βρίσκουμε ως προηγούμενο του _MAZZARO_ στις βάσεις δεδομένων, ακριβώς το ίδιο αναφέρεται ως προηγούμενο και για το _ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΟΣ ΛΕΩΝ - MARINA DI SCILLA_. Τέλος, οι διαστάσεις του _MAZZARO_ (57.06m x 11.59m) είναι σχεδόν πανομοιότυπες με τις διαστάσεις του _ΑΛΚΥΩΝ_ που παρέθεσε ο _Ellinis_ (57,2 x 11,63 μέτρα), αλλά βέβαια είναι επίσης πανομοιότυπες (ή τουλάχιστον πολύ κοντινές) και με αυτές όλων των άλλων .....εκατοντάδων (!!!!) αποβατικών τύπου _LCT Mk4_ που κατασκευάστηκαν κατά την διάρκεια του Β'.Π.Π.

Δυστυχώς στο naviearmatori δεν υπάρχει καμμία φωτό από τα χρόνια εκείνα που εχρησιμοποιείτο ως φέρρυ στα στενά Messina - Reggio Callabria, ώστε να μπορέσουμε να το συγκρίνουμε με το _ΑΛΚΥΩΝ_ (εν αντιθέσει με το _ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΟΣ ΛΕΩΝ - MARINA DI SCILLA_ για το οποίο υπάρχουν φωτό και ως φέρρυ αλλά και αργότερα μετασκευασμένο ως "Stone Carrier Ship"). Η μοναδική φωτό του _MAZZARO_ έχει (κατά τερατώδη σύμπτωση) τραβηχτεί μόλις πριν λίγες ημέρες (5 Οκτωβρίου 2013) και _ανέβηκε στο navi_ μία ημέρα αργότερα. Στην περιγραφή της διαβάζουμε : _"MAZZARO - La ex nave traghetto della Caronte ormeggiata ad Augusta"_.

1381069739.jpg
_naviearmatori - Guizzo90_

Το χρονικό διάστημα που έχει μεσολαβήσει από τις φωτό που διαθέτουμε του _ΑΛΚΥΩΝ_ σε σχέση με την παραπάνω του _MAZZARO_, είναι βέβαια _πενήντα έτη (μισός αιώνας)_ και οπωσδήποτε δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει κανείς που να ισχυριστεί ότι μπορεί να υπάρξει κάποια συσχέτιση - ταυτοποίηση των δύο πλοίων μέσω αυτών των φωτό και μόνο. Πολύ δε περισσότερο αν αναλογιστούμε τι είδους μετατροπές - μετασκευές έχουν δεχτεί πλοία τέτοιου (και όχι μόνο) τύπου στο πέρασμα των χρόνων.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στη συνέχεια της αναζήτησης για την τύχη του _ΑΛΚΥΩΝ_ κατόπιν της πωλήσεως του το _1965_ στο εξωτερικό (πιθανόν στην Ιταλία όπως έχουμε αναφερθεί στα αμέσως προηγούμενα ποστ), μετά την υποψηφιότητα του _MAZZARO_ την οποία παρουσιάσαμε, ας δούμε ακόμα μία ισχυρή (κατά την άποψη μου) υποψηφιότητα (πιθανότητα) και πάλι φυσικά από την Ιταλία.

Ο λόγος για το _CITTA DI PROCIDA_, το οποίο πήρε αυτό το όνομα και ύψωσε Ιταλική σημαία επίσης το _1966_. Δεν γνωρίζω από ποιά Ιταλική εταιρεία είχε τότε αγοραστεί, με αυτό το όνομα όμως δούλεψε για πολλά χρόνια στην Ιταλία, έως το _2008_ όταν και διαλύθηκε στο Aliaga. Παρακάτω σε μία πολύ όμορφη καρτ ποστάλ από το _naviearmatori_, την οποία είχα βρει παλαιότερα, είχα κρατήσει το link της μεγέθυνσης αλλά δυστυχώς όχι το όνομα του μέλους που την είχε ανεβάσει.

naviearmatori.jpg
_naviearmatori_

Το _CITTA DI PROCIDA_ έφερε _ΙΜΟ 5320912_, μέσω του οποίου μπορούμε να βρούμε κάποια στοιχεία του στις βάσεις δεδομένων. Σύμφωνα με αυτά, το πλοίο κατασκευάστηκε το _1944_ στη Βρετανία ως _LCT 106_ ενώ αργότερα είχε ονομαστεί _SESAME_. Καμμία δηλαδή σχέση με τα στοιχεία του _ΑΛΚΥΩΝ_ που μας παρέθεσε - αποκάλυψε πριν λίγες ημέρες ο _Ellinis_. Τα στοιχεία όμως αυτά (του _CITTA DI PROCIDA_) είναι λανθασμένα. Το πλοίο ανήκει σαφέστατα στον τύπο _LCT Mk4_, ενώ το Βρετανικό  _LCT 106_ αφενός ανήκε στον τύπο _Mk2_, αφετέρου χάθηκε το *1943* : _"Foundered in heavy weather off Benghazi on 6 January 1943"_. Το δε Αμερικανικό _LCT 106_ ανήκε στον τύπο _Mk5_ και δεν κατασκευάστηκε ποτέ, ακυρώθηκε. (Πηγή : uboat.net)

Να δούμε σε μία ακόμα φωτό το πλοίο στην Ιταλία εν έτει _1991_.

naviearmatori_garovin_1991.jpg
_naviearmatori - garovin_

αλλά και μία ακόμα _προσαραγμένο το 2008_ στο Aliaga, και πάλι από το naviearmatori.

----------


## Ellinis

Ψάχνοντας σε παλιό υλικό πήρε το μάτι μου και αυτή τη σκήνη με το ΑΛΚΥΩΝ σε ένα καρνάγιο στο Πέραμα. Είναι από κάποια ελληνική ταινία, άγνωστη σε εμένα μιας και είχα κρατήσει μόνο το απόσπασμα που με ενδιέφερε. 
Ένα Χριστουγεννιάτικο δωράκι για τον Espresso Venezia που ψάχνει αυτά τα σκάφη με επιμέλεια.

alkyon.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ευχαριστώ αγαπητέ φίλε. Χρόνια πολλά και καλά Χριστούγεννα.

Σημαντικό πράγματι το screenshot που μας παραθέτεις, κι αυτό γιατί βλέπουμε το πλοίο "διαφορετικό" από ότι το είχαμε δει μέχρι σήμερα. Εννοώ με ρέλια στους πλευρικούς διαδρόμους επιβατών. Δεν γνωρίζουμε βέβαια χρονολογία, αλλά θα ρισκάρω να ...μαντέψω ότι τα ρέλια προστέθηκαν αργότερα στο _ΑΛΚΥΩΝ_, πιθανώς προς το τέλος της παρουσίας του στη χώρα μας.

Να πω ακόμα, ότι οι παλιές ελληνικές ταινίες έχουν αποδειχθεί τελικά πολύτιμες σε ανεύρεση στοιχείων για παλιά πλοία.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μια μεγαλοπρεπης καταχωρηση για διακοπες στην Αιδηψο με ταξιδακια απο το *Αλκυων* και το *Κυκνος*. Ελευθερια 8 Ιουλιου 1958.

19580708 Αλκυων Ελευθερια.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ξαναδινω μια παλιοτερη καρτ ποσταλ του *ΑΛΚΥΩΝ*  που ανεβηκε προπερυσι σε καλυτερη εμφανιση. Το *ΑΛΚΥΩΝ* καταφθανει στην Αιδηψο.

Alkyon.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Αναρτω εδω σημερα ενα ενδιαφερον αρθρο απο την _Ελευθερια_ της 21 Μαρτιου 1959.
Παρουσιαζει τις δρομολογησεις πορθμειων της εποχης και νομιζω οτι θα ειναι ενδιαφερον για τον Espresso Venezia και τον pantelis2000. Ισως θα μας βοηθησει να επιβεβαιωσουμε μερικα δρομολογια.

Τα πορθμεια που αναφερονται ειναι τα:
_ΑΛΚΥΩΝ
__ΕΥΒΟΙΚΟΣ__ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ__ΡΟΔΟΣ__ΝΑΥΠΑΚΤΟΣ__ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ__ΜΕΛΙΝΑ__ΕΥΒΟΙΑ__ΕΡΕΤΡΙΑ_ (1943) 

19590321 πορθμεια Ελευθερια.jpg

Και μια ειδηση για το _ΑΛΚΥΩΝ_ απο τις 3/3/1959

19590303 Αλκυων.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σπουδαία φωτογραφία από την πρώτη, τουλάχιστον επίσημη αν κρίνουμε από τον σημαιοστολισμό και τον συγκεντρωμένο κόσμο, άφιξη του πλοίου στην Αιδηψό την άνοιξη του 1959. Έχει αναρτηθεί στην ιστοσελίδα www.facebook.com/aedipsostaxidi/,

01.jpg
_Πηγή : Αναφέρθηκε_

και την συνοδεύουν δύο πολύ σημαντικά σχόλια - μαρτυρίες :




> --- Το πρώτο φέρυ-μπώτ Αιδηψού-Αρκίτσας ‘‘ΑΛΚΥΩΝ’’ κάνει το πρώτο του δρομολόγιο! Ο κόσμος το υποδέχεται συγκεντρομένος στην ακτή !!
> 
> --- Δεν ξέρω αν είναι όντως το πρώτο. Ο Γ.Σταραντζής μαρτυρεί ότι στο πρώτο δρομολόγιο είχε ήδη νυχτώσει και ο καπετάνιος δεν έβλεπε για να δέσει. Τότε οι συγκεντρωμένοι κάτοικοι έβαλαν φωτιά σε εφημερίδες και του έκαναν σήμα σε ποιο σημείο να αράξει.
> Η γραμμή ξεκίνησε με προσωπική απόφαση του τότε πρωθυπουργού Κωνσταντίνου Καραμανλή και υπουργό Ναυτιλίας τον Ευβοέα Γεώργιο Βογιατζή. Οι κάτοικοι της Αιδηψού έδωσαν αγώνα για τη γραμμή αυτή και μάλιστα ο δικηγόρος Μίμης Τσικρικάς συναντήθηκε με τον Καραμανλή. Αλλά υπήρξαν και αντιδράσεις τόσο από τους πλοιοκτήτες των πλοίων της γραμμής Χαλκίδος-Βόλου (βλ. Κύκνος) τόσο και από τους ιδιοκτήτες ξενοδοχείων της περιοχής γύρω από το παλιό λιμάνι και τα Πλατάνια οι οποίοι θεωρούσαν ότι με αυτόν τον τρόπο θα έχαναν επισκέπτες.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Σπουδαία φωτογραφία από την πρώτη, τουλάχιστον επίσημη αν κρίνουμε από τον σημαιοστολισμό και τον συγκεντρωμένο κόσμο, άφιξη του πλοίου στην Αιδηψό την άνοιξη του 1959. Έχει αναρτηθεί στην ιστοσελίδα www.facebook.com/aedipsostaxidi/,
> 
> 01.jpg
> _Πηγή : Αναφέρθηκε_
> 
> και την συνοδεύουν δύο πολύ σημαντικά σχόλια - μαρτυρίες :


Η παραπανω φωτογραφια επεξηγει τι ακριβως εγινε με το *ΑΛΚΥΩΝ*. Στην Ελευθερια της 12/12/1958  διαβαζουμε για την προσεχη δρομολογηση του πορθμειου.

19581212 Alkyon.jpg

Και στις 3/3/1959 διαβαζουμε για τα εγκαινια του πορθμειου.

19590303 Alkyon.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αγαπητέ φίλε ευχαριστούμε για την παρουσίαση των δύο πολύτιμων δημοσιευμάτων από την εποχή της πρώτης δρομολόγησης του _ΑΛΚΥΩΝ_. Βέβαια και τα δύο μας τα έχετε ξαναπαρουσιάσει στο παρόν θέμα, και άρα δεν προσθέτουν κάτι νέο στην παράθεση της ιστορικής φωτό από την πρώτη προσέγγιση του πλοίου στην Αιδηψό και τα πολύ ενδιαφέροντα σχόλια που την συνόδευαν, φωτό και σχόλια που σαφώς αποτελούν νέα στοιχεία ως προς το ιστορικό του πλοίου.

Αλλά όπως πολύ σοφά λέει και το αρχαίο μας ρητό : _"Eπανάληψη μήτηρ πάσης μαθήσεως"_ !!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το *Αλκυων* μεσα απο τις σελιδες των εφημεριδων της εποχης!
> 
> 12 Δεκεμβριου 1958... πολυτελεστατον και ταχυπλουν.
> 19581212 Alkyon.jpg
> 
> 3 Μαρτιου 1959  απο την *Ελευθερια*.
> 19590303 Alkyon.jpg
> 
> 20 Μαρτιου 1959.  Εναρξις δρομολογιων στις 22 Μαρτιου 1959.
> ...


Αρθρο για το _ΑΛΚΥΩΝ_ στην εφημεριδα _Αθηναικη_ της 13 Μαιου 1959...

19590513 Αλκυων1 Αθηναικη.jpg
19590513 Αλκυων2 Αθηναικη.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να δούμε το _ΑΛΚΥΩΝ_ στην Αιδηψό, στην φωτό που ανεβάσαμε πριν λίγο στο θέμα των _ιστορικών φωτογραφιών της Αιδηψού_. Να παρατηρήσουμε ότι είναι κατόπιν της μετασκευής κατά την οποία ανέβηκαν ψηλότερα οι πλαινοί διάδρομοι επιβίβασης, βγήκαν πιό έξω στα πλαινά και απέκτησαν ρέλια, κάτι που είχαμε συζητήσει και παλιότερα στο παρόν θέμα στα ποστ Νο 25 & 26.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Εξακολουθεί το πλοίο να μας αποκρύπτει πεισματικά τα στοιχεία του, όχι βέβαια τα αρχικά για τα οποία μας είχε ενημερώσει παλαιότερα _αναλυτικά ο Άρης_, αλλά τα στοιχεία του για την περίοδο που βρισκόταν στην χώρα μας και για τι απέγινε μετά την πώληση του στο εξωτερικό.

Ενώ λοιπόν μπορούμε να δούμε για πρώτη φορά _μία κοντινή φωτό όπου φαίνονται καθαρά τα σωσίβια_ μπροστά από την γέφυρα, σ' αυτά δυστυχώς (ίσως και περιέργως) δεν ανεγράφετο ο αριθμός νηολογίου του, μόνο το λιμάνι νηολόγησης.

----------


## Ellinis

Καρτ ποστάλ με το ΑΛΚΥΩΝ στην Αιδηψό

ΑΛΚΥΩΝ.jpg
πηγή:Αιδηψός και τα χωριά της. Ταξίδι στο Χρόνο.

----------

